# N00b Here, Skyline on eBay



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum, and just want to say hello. I have been looking around the market for a R33 GTS recently, and have found a dealer on eBay that supposedly sells them pretty cheap. The car is located in Japan, and I know that I would have to get it imported and legalized for the U.S. The car in question is a 1997 Nissan Skyline GTS RWD (with an RB25DET motor). It has been pretty modded out, and looks pretty sweet in a nismo full body kit. It is $15,000, plus $2,500 shipping. This sounds pretty reasonable to me, but here is the ify part. When I asked him about legalization, he says he has a buddy at Motorex, and that for an extra 3K I could have the car legalized for the U.S. What I would like to know, is if that is reasonable for a GTS? The auction is here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=2483332304&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEUS:IT 

Thanks guys, any responses are welcome.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check out this thread


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

hey that is me, i can give you the guy's number that is selling that, As far as the motorex thing goes i didnt know he knows anyone


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

just thought of something, if you didnt want to spend as much for the car, I can ask the guy about finding another one that is cheaper. As far as that Motorex thing, I think even in parts it would be more expensive, but who knows.....just let me know what you want and how much you want to spend, and I will help you get something better then that one (and faster, hehehe) Aim is GotSkyline33 and email is [email protected] 

Nick aka seller takes too damn long to reply...


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Dead_Nerd said:


> When I asked him about legalization, he says he has a buddy at Motorex, and that for an extra 3K I could have the car legalized for the U.S.


Legalization by Motorex is going to cost you at least $16k and last over a year. Over $30k for a R33 GTS-T, not worth it.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

that is what i thought that is why i wouldnt believe that aspect of the sale, but like i said if you want a cheaper one just let me know.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Why do you say 30K to legalize a r33 GTS? I thought Motorex themselves sold them for around 20 grand?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

HE's saying that if you buy that car for over $17,000, shipping included, then get Motorrex to legalize it for $16,00, you are going to have a $30,000+ GTS. Since, as you pointed out, "Motorex themselves sold them for around 20 grand," this would obviously not be a good deal.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh ok, I gotcha. Is there anyone selling them (i don't know, distributor's of motorex?) that sells them for 20K or less? Also, what if he was telling the truth that he knows someone in Motorex and can get it done for 3K? 

Thanks for the replies all!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> Also, what if he was telling the truth that he knows someone in Motorex and can get it done for 3K


Unless I got absoulte proof that you could get that done for $3000, I personally would not take his word for it. Sounds too good to be true, don't you think?


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Is there any way to get such proof? Is there something he can send me that proves it? Thanks for everyone's help, I'm not sure where to start asking him about the legalization. Thanks!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

here buddy: email me what you are looking to spend and what you want!!! I can do all the research for you...i got nothing better to do at work...

[email protected]


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Here is what the guy responded to me about legalization when I asked him about priceing and VIN #'s:

John,

There are a list of things needs to be done on the car eg, speedo meter, seat belts, US safety glass, and some air bags....etc.Only Motorex has the data and only they can legalize the car in US.
If you walk in you will get a crazy quote. Since we have deal that's why we got a much better discount. And yes, once the legalize work is done, DMV will issue a new VIN tag to put on the car.
So the title you'll get comes in US spec 17 digit VIN number and under " SKyline" model. 


What do you guys think?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I think you should contact Motorex and ask if they know this guy. If he's lying to you, they are the ones who will know.

Lew


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Dead_Nerd said:


> If you walk in you will get a crazy quote. Since we have deal that's why we got a much better discount.


Most likely BS. Motorex has to endure costs as well with this; EPA testing, storage, labour etc. If the conversion fees for Euro cars that have manufacturer crash test data is around $10k, I don't see how Motorex could do it with $3k. That would mean they would be taking a hit in the costs and I don't see that happening.

Call Motorex, I am 99.9% sure they will expose this guy as a conman. Unless of course he is talking savings of a few thousand dollars or less.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah definatley do that (call Moto')---Still workin on that request, buddy gimme till tonight and you should hear back from me....


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Ok he has responded a couple times now about the motorex thing, here is what he said (read from bottom up, also, note that he said it would take only 3 weeks to get it legalized from Motorex....):




Well, you putting me in an embarrass situation. 
Okay, call Hiro at motorex this number: 310-523-2232, tell him you are brandon's friend who bought a Skyline from Nick. Don't over asked him or he'll piss off on me.

Let me know
Nick


----- Original Message ----- 
From: Dead_Nerd 
To: 'LH' 
Sent: Tuesday, August 24, 2004 4:51 PM
Subject: RE: Skyline Auction


How about simply letting me ask them if they know you? This would solve the problem, since it would not be telling me that they can provide their services for much less, it is only acknowledging someone they know. Thanks!



John Casement

Airsoft-Plus L.L.C.



-----Original Message-----
From: LH [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, August 24, 2004 9:48 PM
To: Dead_Nerd
Subject: Re: Skyline Auction



Correct, if you walk in they will give you the exact same quote on price and time frame as you mentioned.

Since we have deals that's why we got better quote. 

You can't verifly this direct from their mouth since they won't tell you somebody can pay them less for the same work, it's like telling their customer to go away if you know what i mean.







----- Original Message ----- 

From: Dead_Nerd 

To: 'LH' 

Sent: Tuesday, August 24, 2004 3:43 PM

Subject: RE: Skyline Auction



Here is the thing, I believe that if I pay you will send me a skyline, I just have some doubts that it will be completely street legal. Usually, Motorex legalizations take $15,000 +, and over 10 months. How is it that yours take so little time and money? If you please give me some way to confirm your truth in this matter, I will definitely consider a purchase of a Nissan Skyline from you. Thanks!



John Casement

Airsoft-Plus L.L.C.



-----Original Message-----
From: LH [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, August 24, 2004 7:51 PM
To: Dead_Nerd
Subject: Re: Skyline Auction



we wouldn't recommend you to do that as I have explained reasons in my pervious mail.



Thanks!



----- Original Message ----- 

From: Dead_Nerd 

To: 'LH' 

Sent: Tuesday, August 24, 2004 2:04 PM

Subject: RE: Skyline Auction



No no no you misunderstand me, all I simply want is your last name, so that I can ask a representative at Motorex if they know of you. Thanks!



John Casement

Airsoft-Plus L.L.C.



-----Original Message-----
From: LH [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, August 24, 2004 7:02 PM
To: Dead_Nerd
Subject: Re: Skyline Auction



I received similar request before but I won't be giving out the person's contacts anymore, in fact I got complaints from him saying that the ppl calling in are rude attitude and some of them just naive kids which greatly distributive to his work. I'm not saying you are but I just don't want third party involved in our dealings which might lead to misunderstandings. You can take your time to do more research and thinking before you move ahead and I am more welcome you back with enough confidence. If you are really interested and serious about the deal, I would like to give out reference after I confirmed a certain amount of refundable deposit.



Regards,



Nick





----- Original Message ----- 

From: Dead_Nerd 

To: 'LH' 

Sent: Tuesday, August 24, 2004 1:25 PM

Subject: RE: Skyline Auction



Hey, one more question. What is your company or your whole name? I’m sorry, but this seems almost too good to be true lol. I just want to give Motorex a call, and make sure they know you. I’m not trying to be rude, or saying I don’t believe you, I just want to be careful with my money. Thanks!



John Casement

Airsoft-Plus L.L.C.




What do you guys think? Thanks again all of you!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

sooooo call em up


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

mabye im just sketchy but i did a reverse look up on that phone number and guess what its not listed 

if it was motorex wouldnt it say that 
im thinking the guy gave you some buddies or his own cell phone or somthing and said ya sure ask me ummm i mean him 

knowwhat i mean ill also look a couple other places too see if the phone number matches any thing with that company if not i say its too god to be true and respectfully decline 
i will edit this post with what i find

Edit: ok heres what I would suggest cause thats alot of money to throw around 
here is the REAL number to motorex in California as per Better Bussiness Bureau (310) 224-5085 here is the link also http://www.labbb.org/scripts/cgiip....fault.htm?hCompID=13128178&hAKAID=1&hAddrID=1 call them up and ask these questions
1: is there a guy there named hiro or whatever is in the email
2: is that a valid number at that place of bussiness 
3:dont worry about getting that guy pissed off at whats his face wouldnt you rather some guy you dont know be pissed at some other dude you dont know than be ripped off? 
see to me that sounds like a stunt i would pull in school 
call such and such number and my "mom" will answer and excuse me to go home when its realy my girl friend and her cell phone 
ya see my point and sorry for the long ass post

by the way if you want I know I have nothing to do with this but in the morning I can very nicely call up asking questions and see if its kinda for real but hes not giving last names or nothing and im sorry but my money is not on a first name bassis with anyone but me


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

studeringaaron said:


> mabye im just sketchy but i did a reverse look up on that phone number and guess what its not listed
> 
> if it was motorex wouldnt it say that
> im thinking the guy gave you some buddies or his own cell phone or somthing and said ya sure ask me ummm i mean him


The Motorex contact page shows their phone numbers to be:
Phone: 310-523-2233
Fax: 310-523-2235

I would guess that 310-523-2232 is theirs also.

Lew


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

indeed that would seem so, how would you shit out a number 1 digit less.....hmmm i dont think he is bullshitting you and i think i might have to hit that number up when my car gets here. That cheap price, shit mine might be visiting cali. for a month


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

also keep in mind that $3000 may only get it 'legal' and have the papers on it for one year. So what happens next year when you take it to get inspected again and it's not at their shop. are you gonna be out another $3000 (or more)?!

there are too many signs that it's pointing to something too good to be true.. and you know the rule on that one.........


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

that is when you ask probing questions and A LOT of them


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, all these talking is hurting my eyes.
So while you all wondering about this phone and story, i called that number seems it's legit, I asked for hiro and the guy told me he'll be in before noon (i'm in Jersey and it's 1:40pm when I called) 
Why don't you guys call and let everyone know what's up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> indeed that would seem so, how would you shit out a number 1 digit less.....hmmm i dont think he is bullshitting you


possible but with several thousand dollers you want to be sure 
I would anyways


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

shipping is crazy on that thing. shipping should only be about $900 US


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

not just shipping, that fee included all extra charges....such as mmmm shit...processing/boat/docking/holding/etc etc stupid ass fees


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

oops, what i am about to say will get some negative b.s.

but if you do get this car, it does NOT go through CUSTOMS and does NOT need to...I swear to god....the guy he will hook you up with clears CUSTOMS --- I DONT KNOW HOW, but HE DOES......made a few calls on break and tried to get a date i can pick mine up and was advised nothing else needs to be done and that all i need is a Delivery Number and good to go and that CUSTOMS WILL NOT even see the car. --end of story--


now waiting on the haters, to slam me around like a prostitute in nyc


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

no customs.. how are you going to get tags, inspection, etc on it?

that's my only question. if they run a foreign VIN through the computer when you get stopped for anything, then you get to bend over and pay several grand to see your car impounded and crushed. 

UNLESS.. which is probably how they're getting around this.. UNLESS it's registered as a show/race car that will never be driven on the street.... 

most likely that's what you're going to run into. so you'll be able to get it through customs, but if you ever drive it on the street and get stopped.... well, I wouldn't want to be your asshole when they go to town on you.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

But hey if this is legit, then he told me (above) that it would be issued a U.S. VIN #, thus it would not be stopped by customs since Motorex would have legalized it. I'm sorry if I was confused by the above posts, are you talking about his car or mine (just saying mine to not confuse things, aka the one on eBay)

Thanks


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

And I would rather have a car that goes through customs, since that is what the $2,500 pays for in part... also, he told me that I would have to pay Custom's tax on the car upfront when it arrived to me, about 5% for the car, but he said that he will write it up as a $5000 claim value, lowering the customs fees. This is what most guys do, I import Japanese Airsoft Guns (hard as *** to get through customs), and to lower taxes and tariffs you claim the value at around 50%


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

he was talking about mine, and yeah i was like hmmmmmm ok...lol i just want the damn car then i will worry bout everything else


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

probably both going to be the same thing. if they "clear customs" without being completely stripped, overhauled, and rebuilt with emissions and safety additions, then it's NOT street legal.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

well in his case--yes UNLESS it goes to motorex


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Yea, my understanding was that it would be shipped to Motorex, legalized, and then delivered to me. That would pass customs legally, wouldn't it? Thanks.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

considering that MOTOREX gives it a US VIN i would assume yes, and have you decided on one yet? i got a list for you and can link all them to you if you want me to send it via email let me know


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Well the first one you sent me to look at was from the same guy that is selling this car... I have seen all of his cars, however I am not even going to be thinking about actually purchasing one of these cars for a couple of months at least, I need to make sure that this is in no way a scam or fraud, and that the car will be 100% street legal when I recieve it. So any suggestions you all have will be very useful!!!

Also, what do you guys think about the actual car in the auction? Thanks all of you, you have been a great help. Thanks again!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

oooh yah they are all from him but tell me what price he gives you and i will see if he can get it cheaper


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Well, the one on page one is the #1 one i'm looking at, he has a price quoted at $15,000. If you can get him to get it cheaper, it would be nice... but please do not compromise any shipping or legalization costs, I want the car to be completely street legal when I recieve it... Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Let me say this again, once and for all.
IF YOU THINK YOU WILL GET SHIPPED IT HERE AND LEGALIZED FOR USE IN THE US FOR $3000, THEN YOU ARE AN IDIOT.

If you think it's too good to be true, IT IS.

Just the parts alone to legalize the car for driving in the US cost much more than $3000, let alone the labor to do it, the paperwork, etc etc etc.

how many times must this be stated?!

If you want a car dropped off at your doorstep that has a US VIN number and isn't street legal, then that's easy. anybody can do that for $3k. BUT IT WILL NOT BE LEGAL TO DRIVE ON THE STREET WITHOUT SEVERAL THOUSAND DOLLARS IN PARTS!! Are you guys seeing the light yet? stop trying to fool yourselves into thinking that you can get a Skyline over here and legalized for under $20k. If it could be done, don't you think there would be a LOT more of them here? I know I'd sure have one.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> Let me say this again, once and for all.
> IF YOU THINK YOU WILL GET SHIPPED IT HERE AND LEGALIZED FOR USE IN THE US FOR $3000, THEN YOU ARE AN IDIOT.


Pretty much so. The people selling you cars that are still overseas are trying to downplay the cost of legalization. That way they can sell you the car with you thinking you got a great deal. Then you are hit with the real costs and are overpaying for it.

Call Hiro and explain the situation to him. If you have them sign a document that it will be $3000 to legalize the car then go for it. Do not expect that to happen as they are more likely to charge you the full $16k.

BOTTOM LINE: call Motorex, that will clear your questions.

Just FYI: http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/showthread.php?threadid=37361


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> If it could be done, don't you think there would be a LOT more of them here? I know I'd sure have one.



you are correct because of people with our attitude, that think their is only ONE way through a maze


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

With the US gov't, there IS only one way through it... one LEGAL way anyway..


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

that is what they said about pot too and now look old blind people are toking it up


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

I will do that, I'll call Hiro and tell him whats up, and ask if he would be willing to sign such a document. Also, this is what Nick (the seller) told me in e-mail:

There are a list of things needs to be done on the car eg, speedo meter, seat belts, US safety glass, and some air bags....etc.Only Motorex has the data and only they can legalize the car in US.
If you walk in you will get a crazy quote. Since we have deal that's why we got a much better discount. And yes, once the legalize work is done, DMV will issue a new VIN tag to put on the car.
So the title you'll get comes in US spec 17 digit VIN number and under " SKyline" model. 


If it DOES arrive here with such work not done, then I could lawfully sue him for false advertisement, and a bunch of other felonies. What do you guys think? Thanks again all, I really appreciate you helping the new guy out with this.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i think you should get the gears turning...


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Dead_Nerd said:


> If it DOES arrive here with such work not done, then


Concentrate your efforts on getting a deal with Motorex done. What the seller says about legalisation is secondary. What he is saying about it is DOT stuff that only Motorex can do, then there is EPA which AFAIK costs more to get done.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Ok guys, here is the e-mail I sent to the seller, as per your advice:

Basically, here is what I want, if at all possible. Would you (Nick Cage) and this Hiro that works at Motorex be willing to sign a document stating The following, or something like this: I will deliver the 1997 R33 GTS Nissan Skyline in the eBay auction ad (located at: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...TRK:MEUS:IT) to John Casement, who resides in the US. It will be 100% Street Legal, with all necessary modifications done to it, and there will be no costs (for more necessary legalization) in the present or future beyond the $3000 to legalize it, the $15,000 for the car, $2,500 to ship it and 2.5% income tax to customs when it arrives.

Would you be willing to do this? If so, I can almost guarantee a purchase from me in the very near future (I would not wait until June of 2005 most likely, it would be in about a month or two). One last thing, in your auction it says that you accept eBay financing. This is true, is it not? Because that it most likely how I would pay if we work this out. Thanks!

John Casement
Airsoft-Plus L.L.C.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Here is what he responded:

sure we can do that, let me know when you have the moeny ready. I can work that out with you by then. thx




So if I can get him to sign such a document, perhaps have a lawyer draft one or something, would it be safe to buy this car? Thanks guys!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

some of these questions should be answered by yourself (+ lawyer) and are something you should decide on, not the opinions of us.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes I know, but I am in no way an expert in this area, and was just wondering whether or not you guys had any useful advice. But I understand that at this point is it just something I need to consult with a lawyer about, so I guess I will do that and keep all of you guys updated. Thanks everyone for the comments on the subject, you all have really been welcoming and helpful to a forum newbie, and I thank all of you for that. I do have one last question of all of you, however - how would I get such a document to them to sign? or perhaps it can be done electronically. I suppose that is another thing I should discuss with a lawyer. But if any of you have any suggestions, I would be glad to hear them. Thanks again all!!!!!!!

John Casement


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

express mail it back and forth, it would be better then fax since both parties would have authentic signitures


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

after you get your car i am going to kill that F**********


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Wait what? Kill who? Why?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There is a possibility that you will send the money, and the guy will disappear. Since he is not in the US, going after him will be very difficult. I suggest that you work through an escrow agent so that the guy does not get the money until the car is delivered.

Lew


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

That is a very good idea, one of the best ones to prevent fraud I have heard. It did not even cross my mind, thank you for mentioning it.

Thanks!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah that F**er will get his ass beat if he doesnt take my car back that sonabitch, tell you what buddy.....here is a deal that needs to be done asap


my Skyline will be here 9/3 and you can have it for 11k but have to get it through Motorex ASAP

I cant do it since i dont have the money for it, but I will do the rest of the work for you since it is in my name right now. I got pics in a bit, i will link you to it,,,,,,,if interested PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2477912554&sspagename=ADME:B:LC:MT:1


please let me know cuz from 9/3 it will have 15 days to leave before it gets crushed, either that or someone in Australia can get it since i can export it back to another country....LET ME KNOW PLEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Well first tell me what is wrong with the car... did you pay 3K for legalization? And you are recieving it unlegalized or something? Please give me some details about it the transaction! What did he promise you? Thanks!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

before these emails we kept in touch for the 2 months before the first email.....the whole time i was told it would be fine and i didnt need to do anything and that DartExpress would cover it all. Well I dont know what they do but it wasnt shit I can tell yah that much.....the whole time though he promised that I'de be able to get my car without having to do anything other then pick it up

first problem.....bought in may and shipped in AUGUST

here are the current emails, where i started saving them:

Should I be getting nervous? Or anxious? Or both?

Oh got an odd question for you. Do you have any idea where I would get an English manual for the car? (dont know if i asked you this already)
-----------
Could be both or more. Expect something to happen this week 

Manual give me some time to find out.

Nick
------------
LOL, For some reason that just doesn't sound to promising, but anywhoot I would like to stop walking home from work. So, any news from him is better then no news at all.
Thanks, Thomas Gray
-----------
Thomas,

Please contact this shipping agent in order to obtain an "Express release" infomation for your shippment.

Provide them with follow info, mention that the car is being shipped from Hong Kong to Baltimore port:

Booking No: HKHKG242774
Bill of lading number: JP207148

Wallenius wilhelmsen
2310 broening highway,suite100
Baltimore, Maryland 21224
USA

Tel: 410-633-0880
Fax: 410-633-0892 


Then, you will need to forward the "Express release" information you got to this second agent which they will clear the custom for you:


Dart Express New York agent:

EDDIE
177-14 149th Road
Jamaica NY 11434
New York 
USA

Tel: 718-978-6444
Fax: 718-971-8623


Let me know if you have any problems.

Thanks!
Nick

--------
I will do this on my lunch break and see what happens, can I get your phonenumber again. I think I may have disgarded it from the first time I got it. Thanks, Thomas

------------
Starting to get really disappointed. SO, now the car is not even going to be here until September 1st. THAT IS NOT GOOD....oh my god, this is really really really not cool. Is this the correct information, cuz now I am really really reallly reallllllly going to get screwed. This means I have to buy a car. I have been carless for what was suposed to be 4-5 weeks and then being pushed back to this weekend and now to only find out that it has not even been shipped or loaded for that matter? Please tell me if this is the correct information. Thomas

---------------------
Who told you it's gonna be there Sept 1 st ???
nick
------------------
I called the first number you gave me: 4106330880 and that eventually got me to a 2015054000 number. Then I talked to the lady and gave her the "bill of lading number" then she gave me the info that it is coming by "Talisman" and voyage number is "AF414" to Baltimore on September 1st. Then she stated it has not even been loaded yet. So?
me
----------------------
Did you talke to "Wallenius wilhelmsen" ??
Let me check with my guy to see what's going on.
nick
---------------------
Sorry for being so persistent, but I need to know if that was the correct date of September 1st because if so then I got to go purchase another car. Please let me know ASAP so that I can go and start looking for something, Thanks
ME
----------------------------
no problem, let me check with my guy first I will get back. thx
nick
--------------
surprised if you even look at my emails knowing how upset i am, but off that subject. Do you still have the R34 you had on Ebay? If so send me ALL the pics of it and price, plz. I might have a sale for you. Ha, look at me helping you....... Thanks, Thomas

----------------------
Sorry for the late reply man, my guy said since right now is shipping high season and all avialible spot has been taken. So there is some delay for your shippment.
For the R34 you can check out this link, I would close the deal for $20,000 USD including shipping. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=2484518158&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEUS:IT
If it's a deal, I would offer 1k as your comission.

Let me know
Thanks!
Nick
---------------------------
Ok, are we looking at the same shipping experience that I had. So, if i can present this to the guy that might want it should I say-expect about a 3-4 month turnaronund? 
Ok, back to my ride, I was told by someone that has imported cars and been on ships at the time of importing cars that they can just strap the ride to the boat and dont give a shit. From what he said the cars can get damaged pretty bad especially since this is comin from one side of the ocean to the other and some. Just let me know if this gets extended any longer, and ok if it is going to arrive on the 1st does that mean i can pick it up then or is it going to be in customs for another month. Please find that out for me, since i lost all patience...lol actually i have no more time to waste on expectations
Thanks, Thomas
---------------------------------
Told you already the delay due to shipping high seasons right now. After September it will back to normal.

Thanks!
--------------------------------
Ok, back to my car. I called Eddie (7189786444) and he said that I need to get you to get a copy of "express release" so that I can get the car to clear, or to get you to send me an original copy of the Bill of Lading so that I can get it to the Wallenius Wilhelmson. Also, did the $2000 cover everything (that is what I thought it did) because from what I understand between the two shipping agencies, their is going to be another cost. I am waiting on a return call from Eddie to see what the estimated charges will be. Please let me know about the Bill of Lading because without that I can not get the car. Thanks, Thomas
-----------------------

Plesae obtain an "express release" from :

Wallenius wilhelmsen
2310 broening highway,suite100
Baltimore, Maryland 21224
USA

Tel: 410-633-0880
Fax: 410-633-0892 


Then forward it to:

EDDIE
177-14 149th Road
Jamaica NY 11434
New York 
USA

Tel: 718-978-6444
Fax: 718-971-8623


We have sent the additional information to Eddie already, only thing he needs now is the "express release" documents from Wallenius wilhelmsen which only you can obtain from. So you have to forward that to Eddie after you got it from Wallenius wilhelmsen.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Nick
----------------------------
Just got off the phone with W.W. place and they said that they can not do that without the original Bill Of Lading but that they will contact over seas place to see if they will release it without that Original Bill Of Lading. Ok, also what kind of fee do I owe Eddie?
Thanks, Thomas
---------------
That will be good, I think you need to contact Eddie to enquire the brokage fee and tax. I can prepare a very low amount value invoice for you if necessary.

Let me know
Nick
-------------------------
No word from them yet. They had to contact Hong Kong for me, and if they will not give that info then i got to get the Original Bill of Lading. 
me
-----------------
did you receive the Express release yet?
---------------
Maybe you could answer this for me, but the question i had in mind was:
Has this been done or will be done---
"It is not legal until an RI has the bond release from the DOT and the EPA"
Would this be something that I need to do myself?
--------------
i'm not sure about this, let me check.
nick
--------------------


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

THERE IS A BREAK IN EMAILS SINCE NO NEED AFTER HE NEVER GOT BACK ABOUT THE ABOVE EMAIL....THE FOLLOWING EMAILS WERE SENT SEPERATELY IN 3s AS I LEARNED NEW THINGS EVERY TIME I EMAIL HIM

Number 1: It seems that every time it gets near me actually getting the car we run into a problem. THIS TIME it is getting to f***ing serious. I am told now I need to get paperwork from DOT, EPA, and get a RI to get it. I have 15 days, that is 2 weeks, to get it out of WW's port before I get MY CAR taken from me. This is not even funny anymore, Nick. Explain to me why you do not inform buyers of this? I do understand the disclaimer but that is a lot different. 

"However we are able to import the vehicle into your state and we will provide car registration history, title paper and all required import documents"

Apparently not! Please rectify this situation. Do what is in your power to get me this car, becuase I am doing all I can. Considering the time frame I have to get this fixed it doesn't look too good. Email me back ASAP

Number 2:Here is what I want to happen, and at this point I do not think their is a whole lot of options. Right now I am SCREWED out of a car and all the money I gave you!!!!!! This is not making me feel good at all, so what I would like to happen is this. From what I see their are at least 2 options here: 
option 1: Contact your friend Hiro in Motorex and get my car over their and have him do the procedure, and I don't think i should be paying for this at all. 
option 2: Refund my money, and I don't think you want this to happen.
I sent a friend to you to get a Skyline, but I was not stressing the issue about trying to get comission about sending you a sale. I am now in the situation of having someone else wanting a Skyline from you, but from the looks of it we are running into a brick wall. Apparently, we need to work something out now since my car is near arrival. So, let me know what is going on. Thanks, Thomas

Number 3:here are US CUSTOMS options

1. spend 40k and get it legalized....Do you have an extra 40k?
2. us customs can take it and sell it for themselves as export only
3. customs will just crush the car
4. i can export it somewhere else

Those were my emails and this was the response i just got today.....
-------------------
this is to the FIRST EMAIL I SENT HIM TODAY
---------------------
find all your answers here:

EPA: http://www.epagov/otaq/imports/forms/3520-21.pdf
EPA: http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/forms/3520-1.pdf
DOT: http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/hs799short.pdf 


end of emails for the time being...... the 2nd and 3rd email have no response yet


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> There is a possibility that you will send the money, and the guy will disappear. Since he is not in the US, going after him will be very difficult. I suggest that you work through an escrow agent so that the guy does not get the money until the car is delivered.
> 
> Lew


this is true go thrue a credit union and make sure everything is cool first

and a side note a friend of mine is an agent with western union and she said what also happens alot is a selller will give a buyer a false name and address to send the money to but as long as the seller has the correct money amount and a confermation number all the other info can be wrong and chalked up to operator error 
she said it happens quite often and theres nothing anyone can do about also because they dont abide by us laws and extortion may be defined differently where they are.


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Well this could be consoled by the document I have him sign, since it would state his name and everything, and if he lies on the document then I can take him to court. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Dead_Nerd said:


> Well this could be consoled by the document I have him sign, since it would state his name and everything, and if he lies on the document then I can take him to court. Thanks for the heads up!


What court will you take him to? A US court? They may not have jurisdiction since the crime (if any) may be deemed to have occurred outside the US. Also, what is the crime? Lying? Breach of contract is not a crime it is a tort, so you'll have to sue him. Think he'll show up for the proceedings? Even if you get a judgment, how will you collect? 

The International Court of the Hague in Belgium may have jusisdiction. You might have to get him there.

I suggest you consult a lawyer familiar with international transactions.

Lew


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i suggest you buy mine and just get it legalized....shit it will be here Friday and it is 4grand less.......whynot?

here is current email.....PLEASE READ ----NERD----


Read from bottom to Top please, in that order i didnt do the other way, sorry



as I know you don't need to pay the full amount before they finish the work... Let me check with him, I think he charge 15k to 20k

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Anti Virus 
To: LH 
Sent: Saturday, August 28, 2004 4:32 AM
Subject: Re: problem, serious problem


Ok, lets try to make to make this easy, Nick. You know a guy at Motorex, and can get it put through lealization cheap. How much and how can I get the car there? Also, please don't pretend you didn't know this whole time that it had to get all these extra documents. Just let me know if your inside guy, Hiro, will do it and for how much and when. I have 15 days before it gets crushed.....Thanks

LH <[email protected]> wrote: not quite understand your last email, I've already try hard to find out answers for all of your questions but we have no prediction on how US import regualations change from time to time.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Anti Virus 
To: LH 
Sent: Friday, August 27, 2004 5:18 PM
Subject: Re: problem, serious problem


Well I now know what has to be done, but why did you tell me when i first asked 'if their were any other fees'--No. You clearly knew prior to this that I would need to spend an additional 30+k to get this legalized. Do you understand that I just lost 10K!!!! sorry, but maybe this means nothing to you, but when I trust that the 10k i sent you was all i needed to pay and now i am with left with a crushed car what is their to do? 

LH <[email protected]> wrote: find all your answers here:

EPA: http://www.epagov/otaq/imports/forms/3520-21.pdf
EPA: http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/forms/3520-1.pdf
DOT: http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/hs799short.pdf


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Dead_Nerd,

I was just on the Motorex site and looked for the price to convert Skylines. The car you are after on EBay is listed as a "1994 Nissan : Skyline R33 GTS".

Motorex lists 1994 as the last year of the R32. There was no 1994 R33 Skyline.

Motorex has a legalized 1994 Skyline R32 GT-S for sale for $20,000.
http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html
(also click on the link for conversion/pricing structure.)

Lew


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

in all reality buddy if you got the money to legalize it (the 10-20k) you can have my car with small stipulations....all i ask for is 9k that would be giving me a loss of only 2k and not the whole amount.....please consider this i dont want to have just throw away my life for nothing


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Nick must be BSing one of us:

I let Nick know i was in contact with someone looking to buy a Skyline from Nick. I told him that they wanted to get it legalized through motorex and wanted to know the price....here is his email:

*just let me know if you want Motorex to handle the car. I can hook you up. cost 15k to 20k. Total amount due after the work is done.*

and i asked him about the 3k price, and i stated that this other person (Nerd) was thinking about getting one and was quoted at 3k for all that and here is his other reply:

SAME THING AS BEFORE
*It's not necessary to do so, just let me know if you want Motorex to handle the car. I can hook you up. cost 15k to 20k. Total amount due after the work is done.
*


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

That big glob of writing is a person that is thinking of buying a Skyline from you. Me and him have been keeping contact as he was inquiring if he can get it through you. I told him to hold off to see what happens......i was wondering the price since you told him they can do it for 3k? maybe his misunderstood, but I dont know......And all the money i had is in your bank account. I dont have another 15-20k of I would have just got Motorex to do it. I was in the understanding that it didnt have to go through CUSTOMS and that is what I have been told this WHOLE time. So, their is no way in hell i can crap out up to 20k for this car to be legalized. Sorry Nick, but you have all my money.
-------------------------------
Who is the person you talking about ? the deal might work out for his purchase of another Skyine but that doesn't mean it work out for your Skyline. Since it's totally different car. 
--------------------------------
It is a 1997 as per mine is a 94, everything else is the same....if you go down it is the first link you will reach by scrolling down. How would the price jump so high though if we are talking about the same car, but 3 years older?
--------------------------------
hard to explain to you how, but yes there is a big difference. thx


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

Sounds like I need to call Hiro and ask him what the hell is up....


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

well would you be interested in mine? like i said i will chop price to only 9k i am desperate to make most of it back since that was all the money i had


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm sorry I would be, its an awesome car, but like you I don't have the 15K to legalize it. Thanks for all of the help though man, you really have helped me research everything. Thanks again, and good luck with the car!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

thx, it's crushed but i'll still let you know what he says to me about everything


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

damn another skyline crushed.. *cries in the dark corner*

Think this guy is going to give back your money


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't wanna be rude and rub it in man, but isn't this EXACTLY what everyone has been telling you for months, except for the guy that has your money? Now that it's happening, you're in disbelief... WTF?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

nah i new i needed that from the get-go, but i was told the whole time that it was already being done. Had i not called Friday, and went to try and get it I would have been really laughed at...he aint giviin anything back, lol


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

one thing I have been pondering... on the docs I glanced over (note, GLANCED over).. instead of having to do most of the stuff about the EPA registration and etc, it can be certified as a race car not for use on public roads... at minimum, you MIGHT be able to get clearance for that and have the car picked up by a tow truck. have it hauled to your house and park it...

THEN deal with the customs and legalization part.. have it shipped to motorex or whatever and let them work on it. by the time it's there for 6 months, hopefully you'll have the money to pay it off. (you REALLY didn't actually think you were going to get a Skyline to the US and street-legal for under $25k, did you? if it was that easy, I'd be seeing them all over the place when I go to the track!)

it's better than completely giving up on it and letting it get crushed or sent back.


----------



## #1nismo (May 31, 2004)

hey i got a friend in canada for a reasonable price im almost positive he would let you ship it to him and hed keep it to let you sort it out. and hes not some 20 year old kid. hes almost 40 and has a bmw that never seen RAIN. Hes also had an nsxand some other high end cars.get at me on aim at ride nismo or email me at [email protected]


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah thanks for all of your help, but right now i am looking for someone to actually purchase the ride


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> Motorex lists 1994 as the last year of the R32. There was no 1994 R33 Skyline.


1994 was the last year for R32 GT-R and the first year for R33 GTS(-T).


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Sami said:


> 1994 was the last year for R32 GT-R and the first year for R33 GTS(-T).


I stand corrected. Thanks, Sami.

LEw


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Who the hell is going to buy that albatross? I'm sorry man, but you're hardheadedness deprived the world of one of these glorious vehicles. You really have no one to blame but yourself, you should have listened to others.

You and that guy who tried to ship the 22B should really have some sort of punishment metered out by the automotive gods.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

bII said:


> I'm sorry man, but you're hardheadedness deprived the world of one of these glorious vehicles.


Relax, it's only a GTS-T.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Opps you're right, I think its Bayside Blue isn't it? Maybe that's why I thought for a second it was a GT-R.

The guy that tried to import the 22B should still be severly punished if that got crushed, what a waste.


----------



## #1nismo (May 31, 2004)

you say your looking for someone to actually buy it well seeing how fukked up everything involveing it is if you wanna ill give you 1500$ for it when it get to canada. I mean to the car aint worth shit and 1500 is better for you then no car and no money.


----------



## #1nismo (May 31, 2004)

i meant aint worth shit crushed or exported


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Well, we got a "back door" open right now, but that damn "hinge" is keeping me from coming in. As soon as I get my "bolt-cutters" I will let you all know.


----------



## #1nismo (May 31, 2004)

lol are you gunna go all spec ops style and try to rob your car from impound sounds like a good way to get shot if you ask me.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

right now!!!!!!!!!! that is looking like the only way, but how can you be charged for stealing what is yours? :fluffy:


----------



## #1nismo (May 31, 2004)

well if you get shot before you go leave a note saying that the car is rightfully mine so i can get it and my offer is still open


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'm wondering if you thought this plan out as throughly as you did your Skyline purchase.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

lol yippie i can be like my fav rapper OH BOY 50cents....lol, i dont know where that came from :fluffy:


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> (you REALLY didn't actually think you were going to get a Skyline to the US and street-legal for under $25k, did you? if it was that easy, I'd be seeing them all over the place when I go to the track!)


I wish I had that sound track from the professor on Futurama:
Wrong Again Stupid... I LOVE THAT.  

Anyways - to Blow this thread apart and to let all know, BEEN ROPED!!!
93 Skyline GTS for $20k RIGHT NOW.. and it is MOTOREX..
Been there for well over a week


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

damn! how many miles etc etc etc cuz i got a ICI that has Legal Skylines for sale but kind of expensive


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You got a WHAT that has what?
I doubt it. look at the last mess you got yourself into.

besides.. didn't you just spend every penny you had on the last one that was turned into aluminum cans?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

nah that is sold to a guy in colorado (so far) and using it to race with. As far as the ICI goes. They do the same thing as a RI can do--import cars and get through Customs. SO boooooyahhhhh


----------

